
Amazon introduces new Kindle eBook format and makes a major misstep - aaronbrethorst
http://guidohenkel.com/2011/10/amazon-introduces-new-indle-ebook-format-and-makes-a-major-misstep/
======
martinkallstrom
I applaud any company that once in a while allows a product to reach escape
velocity and rid itself from the burdens of backwards compatibility. Not every
step can be incremental.

And in this case it is not improbable that Amazon will make all books
available in both new and old formats and that their readers will
automatically download the right one so that the change does not encumber the
end user the slightest but brings benefits on newer devices.

